# The Nuggets should be looking to......?



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

a) Trade Carmelo
b) Trade Chauncey
c) Trade J.R. 
d) Trade Nene
e) Mortgage the future to bring in another mid-level star in order to convince Anthony to shut up and play hard

At this point, I'm ready for a-c and possibly d. I concluded a while ago that Melo doesn't have it in him to lead the Nuggets to a title, and since the Nuggets don't have trade leverage to get themselves a reasonable shot at contention I'm content to see him shipped off for the best forward-looking offer. 

This means that any reason for keeping Billups in town has ended. He's such a class act that if he really begged to remain a Nugget then Karl should effectively make him a player-coach to help groom Lawson, but my guess is that he'll want out after Anthony goes and that some playoff-bound team will think he can fill a gap for them. I wish him luck.

J.R. Smith is one of those players who looks better on paper than he does on the court. I think Denver will have trouble finding a taker for him, so they may be stuck with him.

Nene has been the most frustrating player of the lot in that he's shown flashes of brilliance and ability (defending Duncan, quick footwork) but basically plateaued a while ago. It's not essential to move him, but I'd be curious to see what he could bring in a trade.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd probably see what I could get for Billups first of all, and let Lawson start, irresponsible as he may be.

Kenyon Martin has an expiring contract that could be worth a lot, so that's an area worth exploring as well.

JR I probably wouldn't trade, one because he's my favorite player on the Nuggets, and two because he has no value. The last time he was traded was for a 2nd round pick. May as well have him come off the bench for Afflalo and see if he's ever hot.

If Melo doesn't an extension by the trade deadline, he's out. That'd give Denver a great amount of cap room, just in a bad free agency class. In that case, it's better for the franchise to start over, and I'd probably try to offload everyone but Nene, Afflalo, Lawson, and maybe Al Harrington.

I suppose if you really wanted to try to appease Melo, you could ditch Lawson to a team for a big, but look at Darren Collison. The Pacers gave up Troy Murphy for him and the Hornets got Ariza. No player of that caliber is going to help the Nuggets keep Melo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A-D. Time to start it over, franchises always mess up by not realizing when it's time to rebuild and lose out on value in trades.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> A-D. Time to start it over, franchises always mess up by not realizing when it's time to rebuild and lose out on value in trades.


Agreed. It was fun while it lasted, but this Nuggets team as currently constructed isn't going to make an impact, especially when the focus isn't ALL on basketball. It's clear 'Melo wants out and won't be signing an extension, so might as well trade him and get the best value you can for him. Once that happens, there's no reason to keep Billups, in my opinion. He won't be a part of the rebuilding plans.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Exactly my thinking. There really isn't anyone on the roster who should be untouchable right now, but Melo and Billups (whom I love) are the guys who really have to be moved as soon as possible.


----------

